# fogger



## sulcata2big (Nov 7, 2007)

hi are foggers worth the money


----------



## chondro13 (Aug 18, 2008)

the exo terra ones are really cool and look pretty but break really easily!!! make sure you get it from a shop and have the warranty!!


----------



## sulcata2big (Nov 7, 2007)

hi yes its exo terra . how do they break


----------



## sulcata2big (Nov 7, 2007)

sulcata2big said:


> hi yes its exo terra . how do they break


 didnt mean to ask a silly question why do they break so easy


----------



## spend_day (Apr 10, 2008)

because there quite badly made 

go for a maplins on same size, better made cheaper and easier to get the parts for

http://www.maplin.co.uk/Module.aspx?ModuleNo=35215


----------



## chondro13 (Aug 18, 2008)

never tried the maplins one but dont they have a lot of copper/lead in them?? (i.e. taints the water?)

the exo terra ones can rust and sometimes just stop working for no reason... lol hence get the warranty if you decide to go for it - although ive had one work for a while now with no problem :2thumb:


----------



## pollywog (Oct 6, 2005)

> never tried the maplins one but dont they have a lot of copper/lead in them?? (i.e. taints the water?)


That shouldn't matter as the frogs shouldn't have access to the water body that the devise is placed in anyway.


----------



## tinks30 (Nov 2, 2008)

ok call me silly, but what does a fogger do other than look nice?:whistling2:


----------



## toxic (Jul 1, 2008)

A fogger is wat it says on the tin you plug it in drop in some water not to much and it gives you fog :2thumb:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=r6zZy7pXH5U


----------



## sulcata2big (Nov 7, 2007)

so do you need a fogger


----------



## chondro13 (Aug 18, 2008)

i use it to raise humidity in my frog, snake, crestie and CWD vivs :2thumb:


----------



## toxic (Jul 1, 2008)

I may get one for my new setup and stick it in the exo terra waterfall that I bought and have not used :lol2: and just take the pump out as its the mid size one so loads of water


----------



## tinks30 (Nov 2, 2008)

Would a mister not b better?


----------



## toxic (Jul 1, 2008)

tinks30 said:


> Would a mister not b better?


Yes but cost around 5 to 6 x more


----------



## spend_day (Apr 10, 2008)

sulcata2big said:


> so do you need a fogger



simple answer no 

misting once or twice a day should keep the humidity high enough without need of a fogger, foggers do look good and keep a high humidity without spraying (but u still need to refill the foggers water source)


----------



## Eleanor Jones (Aug 3, 2008)

Why would you want to use a fogger? I would like to say that I have NEVER seen more of my Dendrobates amazonicus frogs (very shy species) than when I had a fogger come on their tank. They loved it, and were not shy when the fogger was on. However, it did break after 3 or 4 months, and as I had heard that they do break regularly, I never replaced it. I use a mister, more practical for regular watering of the tank, but doesn't get the same response from the frogs, which only come out if they think I'm not there. Possibly not relevant for you, but maybe worth pointing out anyway cos the animals obviously did enjoy the atmosphere


----------



## terryTHEfrog (Oct 21, 2012)

got mine on ebay from roachfarm holds more water try to use ro water and normal tap damages tends to damage foggers by wearing out the membranes (reptiland trixie) £50 posted ! keeps the humdity up perfectly, have one unit running 4 tanks at present but I did have it running nine, I have mine to simulate the morning dew and and keep the humidity up, recently added a mister also for the watering of plants and simulate the rainy season.



















http://static.photobucket.com/playe.../albums/cc429/peckham_tel/20121026_211817.mp4

check out my dartfrog journey more pics.


----------



## ronnyjodes (Apr 29, 2011)

travasisc said:


> Buy Combivir Click Here - We take pride in being America’s most trusted online pharmacy! Check out yourself now! [URL="http://ca24rxmeds.net/usimg/2.gif"]image[/URL] Combivir ( Lamivudine, Zidovudine 150mg/300mg) HIV Buy Combivir Online *Q: Are the products you offer FDA approved?* A: The products we sell are manufactured and shipped from USA, UK, Fiji, India. All of them are approved by FDA for export. *Q: What is the delivery time?* A: All the products we sell are in stock for immediate delivery. However, we need about 1-2 working days to process an order. Trackable Courier: The delivery time depends on the destination country. Usually, it takes about 5-9 days for a package to be delivered. Express mail Delivery: US to US delivery takes 1-3 days. Remember, the time frame of delivery begins AFTER we ship your order, not from the time you placed your order. After the parcel is sent out, it gets a tracking number and can be tracked. See Tracking Your Package for details. IMPORTANT! We will not be able to send your order by Trackable Courier/Express Mail Service if you specify a P.O. box in your shipping address or if you give us a wrong telephone number. Unregistered Mail: The delivery takes about 14-21 days (3 weeks is the maximum delivery may take). First-class Mail Delivery: Usually, it takeds about 3-5 days. The parcels sent by this postal service cannot be tracked. Order Combivir Now! (Discount coupon code - 5% OFF 854712 Today Only) image We take pride in being America’s most trusted online pharmacy! Check out yourself now! cheaper alternative to Combivir best price generic Combivir usa order Combivir embarrasing stories cheapest place to buy Combivir Male Enhancer at lower price Lubbock canadian generic Combivir Male Enhancer walmart price pharmacy Combivir no prescrption no prescription international is Combivir ok for women Combivir price generic Combivir money order Combivir without prescription cheap Purchase Combivir Online Without Prescription Combivir cheap cod order Combivir today what to do when using Combivir order Combivir cod next day delivery Combivir tab no doctors online purchase Combivir without prescription us Abbotsford need a prescription for Combivir discounts on Combivir prescriptions in Kansas Wheaton [/url] [/url] buy generic Diet Maxx no prescription overnight - where to buy Combivir in cancun all natural alternative to Combivir want to buy Combivir vancouver canada Combivir discount canadian pharmacy cheap Combivir what can make Combivir stronger prices in uk Combivir generic Combivir paypal payment in Kansas Pierceville where to buy cheap Combivir no prescription fda schedule for Combivir Combivir prescription houston generic Combivir in united states http://mgclan.org/forum/index.php?showuser=100387 http://craftzakon.pl/showthread.php?tid=32200 get caught ordering Combivir online buy canadian Combivir walmart price absolute cheapest Combivir brand on line generic Combivir discussion forum lowest price Combivir pricing generic legally Combivir is Combivir perscribed american pharmacies for generic Combivir Birmingham best price generic Combivir at half price pharmacy real Combivir without a perscription Combivir prescription uk low cost brand Combivir fast cheapest place to buy Combivir what does Combivir target Combivir canada prescription buy Combivir safley buy cheap generic Combivir is it safe best Combivir deal Combivir prices us Combivir overnight new york Combivir on line prescription We take pride in being America’s most trusted online pharmacy! Check out yourself now! buy cheap generic Nolvadex 10mg 20mg online no prescritions overnight [url=http://viie.net/showthread.php?90291-buy-cheapest-Cystone-lowest-cost-Cystone-pharmacy&p=158151#post158151]buy cheapest Cystone - . [url=http://www.apostilados.net/forum/viewtopic.php?f=3&t=1480698]walmart pharmacy Intensive Face Moisturizing Lotion price | [url=http://www.divideandpander.com/showthread.php?tid=45073]Furazolidone delivered within 24 hours | http://www.razorlan.com/PHPBB/viewtopic.php?f=4&t=522809 http://www.nusirasyk.net/forum/viewthread.php?thread_id=330171 http://happycity.wordspub.idv.tw/phpbb3/viewtopic.php?f=2&t=118358 http://ee.ladyspace.eu/forum/viewtopic.php?f=8&t=695633


----------



## viper_xcm (Jul 22, 2010)

Hi,

I looked into building my own fogger and found this great thread about a year ago:

http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/forums/amphibians/579184-fogger-chamber-build-guide.html

bought an ultrasoinc water atomizer on ebay (from Hong Kong for about £3)

Built 3 for under a tenner.. Bargin! 

- Dave 


_Posted from Reptileforums.co.uk App for Android_


----------

